# Good bear hunt



## arctic plainsman (Aug 21, 2005)

Sorry about posting in the wrong forum, but I don't seem to be able to find the bear forum. 
A friend came in last night with two almost 26" skull brown bears. He and his Pop, (from Seely Lake MT,) have been out west of here for a week of hunting and on Thursday and Friday came across these two boars. The hunters used .338's, and each shot three times to take their bears. They stayed in a wall tent with a wood stove, and rode out every morning to look for fresh tracks from some old feller just out of hibernation. 
I'll get his camera from him shortly and download some pictures here. 
I got a kick out of this, and thought maybe you guys would too.


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

I hope to some day Ill get the chance to kill a big old boar.


----------



## arctic plainsman (Aug 21, 2005)

I won't be able to post pictures for a week, (he's taking his camera out of town for work for the week,) but when he gets back I'll post some. 
I saw the pictures last night, and there's some great ones of the two fellas in the snow with their bears. One skull measured 25 9/16, the other 25 13/16. It'll take a year to get the teeth aged from the Fish and Game, but the bigger of the two seemed quite old.


----------



## pack999 (Jun 9, 2006)

What do you do with the bears once you get them? Eat them?


----------



## caribukiller (Oct 30, 2006)

pack999 said:


> What do you do with the bears once you get them? Eat them?


i don't know about brown bears but with polar bears the meat has a parisite that you can get from eating the meat andn you can't get rid of once you have it.


----------

